# DVD player won't play "InterActual"



## Biltin (Jun 21, 2004)

When clicking play to watch any of my dvd's i get the following message; 

"InterActual 2.0 Error: Playback failed due to a problem with the video subsystem. Lowering your screen resolution or color depth may fix the problem."

it has been doing this for a month or so and i have no idea why it is saying this. 

does anyone know what i should do?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Take a look at this:

Error PL4014: Playback failed due to an error with the audio subsystem - This error can occur if support for the DirectSound component of Microsoft DirectX® is either not available in, or not supported by, your audio card's drivers. To correct this problem it may be necessary to update either DirectX or your audio card's driver. This error can also occur in the InterActual software if your system has the Ulead DVD Player installed. This software apparently does not have DirectSound support in its DirectShow sound filters, so when our player attempts to use it to play a DVD then the error will occur. For information about DVD decoders that properly support Microsoft DirectShow functions, visit the "Buy A DVD Decoder" section on our main website.

http://player.interactual.com/help/support/articles/0151.asp

So, first of all, which version of DirectX are you running? Go to Run and type DXDIAG
In the first tab will be the version.

Also, what is your sound card?

Control panel | System. Device Manager. Under Sound will be the name of the card. Then, rightclick and choose Properties, driver tab. Whats the version?

Regards

eddie


----------

